# Missed application deadline



## lomenop (May 29, 2012)

So I missed the application deadline in CA (5/1). They tell me the only thing I can do is wait for the next exam. The problem is I'd prefer not to wait almost 1.5 years until the next exam (for kicks, I wanted to go for the Control Systems PE which is only offered once a year in the fall). I thought about applying to a neighboring state and by comity, transfering the license over sometime in the not so near future (since I don't really need the license and it is only a "title" type of license instead of a practice, I have a PE in EE so no biggie).

Has anyone done something similar? Any issues, other than it costing more money?


----------



## ptatohed (May 29, 2012)

lomenop said:


> So I missed the application deadline in CA (5/1). They tell me the only thing I can do is wait for the next exam. The problem is I'd prefer not to wait almost 1.5 years until the next exam (for kicks, I wanted to go for the Control Systems PE which is only offered once a year in the fall). I thought about applying to a neighboring state and by comity, transfering the license over sometime in the not so near future (since I don't really need the license and it is only a "title" type of license instead of a practice, I have a PE in EE so no biggie).
> 
> Has anyone done something similar? Any issues, other than it costing more money?


Sorry to be blunt but you shouldn't have missed the deadline if this is something important to you. I think you should just wait one more year and take the exam in Oct '13. Good luck.


----------



## chemicalpe (May 29, 2012)

Agree. Wait and take it then!


----------



## lomenop (May 29, 2012)

I may just wait. I honestly realized I was over the date within the first week of May, I know, I was still late then. I've just been swamped and this idea just came to me. I guess i was checking to see if any one had any experience in doing something similar. I just wish there was consideration for exams that are only offered once a year and I rather just get it over with.

In my search, a neighboring state requires that I be a resident of that state if I'm not applying for comity, that's not going to work.

Another requires continuing education credits, which I prefer to avoid/have to worry about.

The due dates for those have not yet come up and application / renewal fees are lower than CA. Not that big of a difference to matter I suppose.

If any one has done this, I'd like to hear of any cons in doing this. I any one knows of a state that is still open to applications and does not required continuing education credits, then please do share that info.

My whole reasoning is just to spruce up the old resume/a bargaining chip to argue for a higher salary.


----------



## ptatohed (May 30, 2012)

I don't know much at all about the Control Systems PE exam but, if it's an NCEES exam, wouldn't it be offered in only October in every state? Even if it was offered in April in a neighbor state, you're only saving 6 months, right? I'd recommend just studying hard and passing it in CA in Oct '13. Good luck.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 30, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> I don't know much at all about the Control Systems PE exam but, if it's an NCEES exam, wouldn't it be offered in only October in every state? Even if it was offered in April in a neighbor state, you're only saving 6 months, right? I'd recommend just studying hard and passing it in CA in Oct '13. Good luck.


I think you're missing his point. He's wondering if there is another state where he could meet the application deadline and take the exam this October; pass; get licensed in that state; then apply back to CA via comity.


----------



## gte636i (May 30, 2012)

Isn't a PE a PE (doesn't matter which test you take)? You'll end up with the same stamp and title, nothing on it would say you passed two different tests so why bother if you already have a PE?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 30, 2012)

^ depends on the state. Some are general licences and other states are very specific.


----------



## ptatohed (May 30, 2012)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much at all about the Control Systems PE exam but, if it's an NCEES exam, wouldn't it be offered in only October in every state? Even if it was offered in April in a neighbor state, you're only saving 6 months, right? I'd recommend just studying hard and passing it in CA in Oct '13. Good luck.
> ...


I see.

So lome, are there any adjacenent states that have not closed their application period for Oct '12?


----------



## lomenop (May 30, 2012)

There are many still open, probably all the ones I've looked at so far. CA may have been the earliest due date that I've found so far, maybe because its the most populous state? Who knows


----------



## CU07 (May 31, 2012)

I see that you must be a Nevada resident to apply there, so maybe that's the state you're referring to. These are a couple states with later deadlines that don't appear to have that restriction, but that's just from me browsing their websites so I'd call to be sure.

Arizona looks like 8/1: http://www.btr.state.az.us/general/exam_info.asp

Washington is 7/31: http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineerslandsurveyors/engexams.html

Utah appears to be 8/30: http://www.ncees.org/Exams/States/UT.php

NH is obviously very far from you but is 7/1: http://www.nh.gov/jtboard/peforms.htm


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

The one major CON I've encountered when it comes to getting your PE in one state then applying for other PE's via comity is that you are basically forced to maintain your initial license even if you don't use it. This is because if you ever need to move and/or need to get a PE in another state, your comity application is based on your initial license and doesn't necessarily consider your other licenses.

For example: you take the test and get your PE in Nevada, then apply for comity in CA. If at that point you're transferred to Texas and need to get your PE there, your PE application will be based on your Nevada license. If you Nevada license has lapsed, Texas may require you to renew your Nevada license back to Active before they would process your application.

In the long run, it may end up costing you a lot more in renewal fees and possibly Continuing Education requirements to maintain a license that you will probably never use.

I've said it before in other threads on other topics, but it still applies here: sometimes it's better to slow down to get there faster.


----------



## SoCalEE (Jun 2, 2012)

lomenop said:


> So I missed the application deadline in CA (5/1). They tell me the only thing I can do is wait for the next exam. The problem is I'd prefer not to wait almost 1.5 years until the next exam (for kicks, I wanted to go for the Control Systems PE which is only offered once a year in the fall). I thought about applying to a neighboring state and by comity, transfering the license over sometime in the not so near future (since I don't really need the license and it is only a "title" type of license instead of a practice, I have a PE in EE so no biggie).
> 
> Has anyone done something similar? Any issues, other than it costing more money?


Taking a PE exam in another state for practice is one consideration.

Another is: are you sure you have to file as a first time PE test taker? If you got your EE PE in CA, it would seem that you could make a refile application. The extra time between those file dates is to go over the submitted paperwork including the submitted letters of recommendations from four other PEs that know your work. Those letters have to be auntheticated. I would expect those letters would be digitized and saved for any questions about authenticity. Since Control Systems Engineering is a discipline that is many times under Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering or Aeronautical Engineering and is also useful in Chemical Engineering, Industrial Engineering and Civil Engineering (in my college it was under Electrical Engineering but there were many Mech and Aero Engineering students in the classes), you may be able to uses the same recommendations.

If you got your CSE PE in another state and you only want to list it, can you list your PE along with the state it is valid in? For instance: PE (UT) Control Systems.


----------

